# Moving to Dubai for a baby



## didi777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all
I'm wondering if anyone could advice on the areas that would be best to live in?
I'm really keen on the greens as I have a toddler who loves the greenery and going outside. I would like something that is close to parks and not 20 minutes to get to something like this.

JLT is an option because the buildings there are very nice and I'm not sure if it's too family friendly or as nice for a young family to live in? Also is traffic there a problem ?

I look forward to your replies


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

didi777 said:


> Hi all I'm wondering if anyone could advice on the areas that would be best to live in? I'm really keen on the greens as I have a toddler who loves the greenery and going outside. I would like something that is close to parks and not 20 minutes to get to something like this. JLT is an option because the buildings there are very nice and I'm not sure if it's too family friendly or as nice for a young family to live in? Also is traffic there a problem ? I look forward to your replies


hi ; u can check Jumeriah beach residences JBR .. U will get beach , JBR walk, cinema etc , rest Emirates hills, Arabian ranches, Springs .. Greens u know already .. JLT is not a gud option for family as per my opinion but it varies person to person .. Hope this helps


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There isn't much in Dubai that is green. Not sure how much green you can get in places like the Greens, Green Community and Springs among other villa type neighborhoods. There's the Jumeirah areas near the parks there and near Satwa or Zaabeel park.


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

From my real estate experience in gated communities I would say Springs is your best choice, greens, lakes, parks, pools, children play areas. Price is less than apartments.
Its a family community you will love it.


----------



## didi777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies.
My husband will be working in Abu dhabi so will need good access to sheikh zayed road.
We are looking into those places 
My husband is very interested in the marina and Jlt as there is more accessibility to shops and getting around there are more options . Is this true for these places as the greens would be hard to get a taxi for example and the amenities around the Jlt and marina are better ?
Is this true ?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

JLT is great for young families- but it's all apartments. There is a new park, but you won't use it from now until end of Oct. TOO HOT! But lots of shops and easy access to SZR. Springs has easy access too, these are houses, and there is lots of parks and other moms walking around with babies. Springs, you will have to call a taxi to come get you. JLT- you can just come down and flag a taxi -easy, peasy for the most part. Marina is good too, but no green spaces. I think JLT would be your best option. Sometimes the traffic is horrible, but they seem to have finished most of the road works, and JLT is fine. 
Why not live in Abu Dhabi?- everyone I know who have babies and live there- LOVE it. and right now, it's CHEAPER than Dubai. Don't write it off! 

My husband will be working in Abu dhabi so will need good access to sheikh zayed road.
We are looking into those places 
My husband is very interested in the marina and Jlt as there is more accessibility to shops and getting around there are more options . Is this true for these places as the greens would be hard to get a taxi for example and the amenities around the Jlt and marina are better ?
Is this true ?
Thanks everyone[/QUOTE]


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm second for Abu Dhabi. (Though we live in Dubai.)

The commute is killer, it only looks like an hour but it usually takes 1.5-2 hours during rush hour (that's if there isn't a pile up/accident). If he's the only one working and you're a SAHM, I think the best option would be to rent somewhere in AD. Cut his commute in 2 or 3 = less stress. Rent's cheap. Look at Al Reef community. They're essentially "The Springs" but in Abu Dhabi IMO.

I'd much rather have a happy hubby who can come home within 30 minutes if there's an emergency. 

I know a lot of people commute...but honestly, I don't think it's worth it. My OH was on assignment in AD for 4 months last year and he was exhausted, stressed and just not a happy chappy. Working a demanding job and then commuting for 3-4 hours a day won't be good for him or your marriage.

If you're still set on Dubai it really entirely depends on your budget and size of abode.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Abu Dhabi is better for families, so if he's working there I'd live there. If the job is with government/semi-government, you'll have to anyway - but I'm guessing you'd have been told this already if that was the case.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Whish part of Abu Dhabi will your DH be working in?

Unless it is somewhere near the airport, it would make little sense to live in Dubai as current rents in Abu Dhabi are slightly cheaper.

And Al Reef has few similarities to Springs;
There are no shops larger than a grocery store anywhere within 5km of the compound (or at least that is the way it was late last year), and Reef is much dustier and far less green than the Springs


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I moved to AD from Dubai after switching jobs. If there is no specific reason, then I would also echo what others have said - live in AD. Esp. areas like Al Raha, Golf Gardens, Al Reef (but with some aircraft noise), Khalifa City A (not that landscaped) have tonnes of villas 


Well, having lived in both AD and Dubai I can say that I still don't understand how AD is better for families than Dubai (and a LOT of people say that). I do the same things in AD as in Dubai, but had more choices in Dubai. I also end up going to Dubai a few weekends (and I know a lot of people with families who do that as well). 
However, in a public space (e.g. beaches or restaurants), one is more likely to encounter families than single people - but at least for me that makes no difference.


----------



## didi777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your replies and kindness in advice.

The greens i heard from someone that it doesn't have a close metro station depending on where you live in the greens - if you live in certain blocks its too far to walk to a metro or to shops??! Is that true?

Is access to SZR very busy at peak times going to AD (Masdar city- its not gov related job) or its ok? As my husband will be working there - driving every day. He is not keen on living in AD at all, he much prefers DUbai. He feels I will be more bored there as there's not many malls or marina like areas for me to spend time in.

We're receiving 225K living allowance so we will be looking for a 3 bed apartment. My husband is very fussy about the quality of apartments. Someone has got it into his head that the finishing of the apartments in THE GREENS isn't great neither are the pool facilities and the gyms there. In comparison to the marina.
Is this true? 

Can anyone shed some light on the truth from what we have heard from people.

IzzyBella- Thank you i completely understand that the travelling will not be easy- I have spoken to him and it will be around 4 days a week working, he will have to leave very early in the morning and come back early to avoid rush hour there and back. So i hope this will work out. I have really taken what you said into consideration.

GB


----------

